# toilet install over new tile floor



## dbrew (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm installing a new toilet over the tile floor I just installed. The floor has been raised so I bought a Closet Flange extension kit (J-tec CF300). It has 3 disc extenders about 1/4 inch thick. With one installed the flange height is between 3/8 and 1/4 below the floor. The wax ring is about 1inch of wax with poly sleeve (provided in the Kohler toilet kit).

Should I add another flange disc on top of the 1st one? It says to just stack them together until desired height. Is it ok if the flange is now a little (1/8in- 1/4in) higher than the tile floor? Does it even sound necessary to add the next ring extender or can it be a little below the floor?

I appreciate any inputs
thanks


----------



## grampa (Feb 13, 2007)

*floor flange*

The floor flange should be above the tile. If you can use a Can't Leak wax seal then you will be safe. Good luck.:yes:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree that the flange should be above the floor level. If you hold a straight edge across the bottom of your toilet, you will see that the discharge hole is a bit higher than the base of the bowl. This is filled in by the 1" of wax from the wax seal. I also like the Kant-leak type wax seals even though they are not code in some areas. Hopefully, the instructions for the flange extender(s) states that they must be secured to the floor using the holes around the edge that match up with the existing flange holes (4).


----------



## dbrew (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. The type of wax ring looks similar to the Kant leak seal you mentioned. A little different in shape but it has the Wax seal with the Polyethylene flange that goes into the hole in the Closet Flange.

The instructions do not say to use the 4 screws and only tell you to use the new "T flange bolts". They make it sound like that will be enough to hold it tight by screwing the nuts on to them to the flange extender. Is it necessary to use them? Can I just remove the old ones and replace them through flange extenders the same holes in the floor (hopefully they are long enough)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If your flange bolts are screwed into the floor, rather than the typical T-bolts, it will work. What you are trying to accomplish is having pressure on the flange extenders to make sure they don't move. If you were using T-bolts, you would be pulling against the flange or extenders.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Use longer t-bolts and slip them into the existing flange, 3-1/2" should work out fine.


----------



## dbrew (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks to all for the help. Toilet is installed and I can see no leaks (hopefully there are no hidden leaks). Just needed a couple shims to keep it tight but itdidn't have much play anyway. I'll just keep an eye out for leaks for a little while but I'm fairly confident in it now.

Thanks again.


----------



## 123scamp4567 (Jul 7, 2014)

is it better to install floor tile or the toilet first


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Tile and grout first.


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

T-Bolts are what most people use to attach a toilet. They are also manufactured so they can attach to the flange. 

The most important thing is that whatever method you use to ensure that the water is directed into the pipe and not outside it or onto the floor. 

Wax has been used over the years due to the low cost of production, the low pressure seal it can retain and it's versatility when stacking one or more. 

There are certain situations where wax is not the best method. If you have an electric or hydronic lines providing heat to the bathroom floor the wax seal may be compromised. That being so Fernco makes a glue adhesion slip pvc coupling that glues to the underside if the toilet and provides a positive seal. Thus, taking the place of the wax

There is a company out of Norway that has produced a guided channel that forces the water into the pipe. This method may be favoured by the climate in Norway and shall stay there. 

Toilets are also the biggest waste of water and a poor design. Unfortunately science has yet to devise a way to contain and dispose of waste.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

This is a 7 year old thread.......


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Hopefully he has finished with the Reno.


----------

